# Problem mit Neuinstallation Windows bei Festplatte



## sarroti (21. März 2011)

HALLO zusammen bräuchte eure Hilfe folgendes undzwar habe ich eine neue Festplatte Barracude 1,5 TB Sata für meinen PC gekauft es ist ein AMILO PI 3750 nun möchte ich windows vista draufinstallieren. Standardgemäß im BIOS ist der AHCI Modus eingestellt nur gibt es ein Problem beim booten undzwar kein Bluescreen nur (operation system not found ähnlich).... dann habe ich das im IDE Modus gestartet ohne Probleme nur liest er jetzt keine cd / DVD`s (Blu-ray-) mehr ? Zeigt aber im Gerätemanager sowie Arbeitsplatz Laufwerk an. Starte ich bei "neustart" eine bootfähige CD wird die im Arbeitsplatz angezeigt und ausführen (schreiben / lesen)

Im Bios ist die FP auf S-ATA 1 und das Laufwerk auf S-ATA 3 eingestellt beide werden mir angezeigt kurz

Kann es möglich sein, dass es eine Einstellungssache ist ?

 Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------

